# Hawk Whistle?



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I picked up a new book the other day and the author talks about using a hawk whistle to keep birds from running. I thought it sounded like a good idea and went out and bought one, but haven't tried it yet. Has anyone used this tactic with success?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have never heard of using this tactic. I would be interested in hearing a report on it


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive tried it on chukar when I see them running out of gun range. Occasionally they do stop and try to hide when you blow the whistle. You have to move fast and catch up with them though. They figure out whats going on pretty quickly.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I was kicking my self for forgetting it opening morning! Then the second time out as well..... :shock: :shock: So then I started whistling like a hawk......

I've had good success with them. Do they work all the time? Nope. But the whistle is only a few bucks. So give it a try. My female short hair get's on runners and the whistle has helped slow the bird down if not stop it.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used that old trick for years on Huns Pheasant chuckar and valley quail and getting mixed results. I have had running birds hold. I have seen them not react at all, and even had them flush out of range to the sound more than a couple of times. It is a tool to use but doesn't always work as intended. 

Good luck,

Bret


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

On many if not most of the electronic beeper/locator collars, there is a setting that sets off a hawk scream for a locator/on point call. I have one by Sport Dog that has that setting along with a couple of others.
Only problem I have is that the hawk scream scares the hell out of my dog. :shock: 
Kind of hard to get her to hold a point when she thinks she has a Redtail on her back. :twisted: 

So you know that it is at least a POPULAR method, if the manufacturers are building it into their products, whether or not it is a GOOD method for YOU is another story.
I have used it hunting grouse, pheasant, and even Chukar on one occasion to get birds to freeze rather than run and it has been effective enough that I will continue to try it when the situation allows.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a simple beeper collar and have noticed that birds hold a lot longer when the beeper is going off.

In the last 2 years I have only had two coveys not hold when Arrow has the collar on.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

I carry one in my vest, but I always forget to try it! I've probably had the thing for three or four years, and have still not used it. I don't know how many times I have thought about it after the fact. I've also heard of people taking a helium balloon on a long string attached to their belt loop to simulate a bird of prey hovering. Anybody here that has tried that?


----------

